# SAFARI ET FIREFOX : ouverture auto de plusieurs onglets



## le20sur20 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir comment faire pour ouvrir en même temps plein d'onglets de sites choisis en amont. Je m'explique : je veux pouvoir, dès que j'ouvre mon navigateur, qu'il se connecte à plein de sites ou forum en meme temps (ou au moins qu'il aille sur leur page d'acceul et que je n'ai plus qu'à taper le mot de passe). Je ne veux pas à avoir à taper les adresses pour chaque onglet à chaque ouverture de mon navigateur.

Question valable pour Safari et Firefox.

Automator pourrait il m'etre utile dans cette problematique ?

Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Septembre 2010)

Pour Safari, l'extension SafariRestore devrait convenir. 

Pour Firefox, il doit y avoir ça aussi. En tout cas, s'il y a plusieurs onglets ouverts, il demande à la fermeture si on veut les enregistrer.


 ----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Ceci dit, il est ici clairement question d'internet ou de réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2010)

Avec Firefox c'est pas compliqué:



> Pour avoir plusieurs pages de démarrage, ouvertes dans des onglets différents, il suffit de séparer leurs adresses par la caractère « | » dans le champ du menu Outils > Options > Page daccueil*. On peut également, lorsque les pages désirées sont ouvertes dans des onglets, aller dans ce même panneau de configuration et cliquer sur « Page courante ».


* Préférences > Général > Page daccueil sur Mac

Source


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2010)

le20sur20 a dit:


> je voulais savoir comment faire pour ouvrir en même temps plein d'onglets de sites choisis en amont.


Avec Safari, pas besoin d'extension : tu ouvres tous les sites qui t'intéressent, dans la même fenêtre; ensuite tu choisis menu Signets / ajouter un signet pour ces 16 onglets








Si ensuite tu fais "afficher tous les signets", tu vois ça :


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2010)

Déjà l'utilisation de Top Site peut être un moyen d'avoir un aperçu des sites.

On peut encore faire un dossier de signets, le placer dans la barre des signets et faire cmd-clic sur le dossier dans la barre d'outil pour voir tous les sites placés dedans s'ouvrir d'un coup.

EDIT : Je viens de voir la méthode de Sly54 qui est encore plus expéditive.


----------



## le20sur20 (20 Février 2011)

Super intéresant, merci pour vos reponses !!!


----------

